# 2 year old with cancer



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I truly wish the circumstances were much better. What kind of information are you looking for in order for people to be helpful?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I wish you the best.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I am so deeply sorry to hear this. There is tons of support here ??


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I’m sorry I have no experience with this type of cancer but just wanted to let you know how sorry I am for you, your pup and family. This diagnosis is terrible but at 2 seems unimaginable. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Robbobbin (Oct 3, 2019)

I think at 2 years and seemingly good health we should proceed with chemo. But then I have heard it’s selfish to put her through that. I would like to know others chemo experience. Also, someone recommended cbd oil added to her food. I wouldn’t do anything without checking with vet but wondered if anyone had done that with good results. I also heard of something called Isopet. A gel radiation for cancer in dogs. I guess I’m struggling to make sense of it all and do the right thing for our girl. Ty for your time.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry this is happening to your girl and your family. I do not have experience with this but I am sure I would do everything possible for my boy at that young age. I wish you all the best in dealing with this awful diagnosis.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

You will think I am crazy BUT please also refer to another specialist aswell. Have seen, lived ,experienced many misdiagnosis. I do not understand why it is diagnosed as Leukamia or Lymphoma. It is either that or that. Of course, at this age she can very well handle chemo. However, I always suggest to consult more than 1 specialist. In the name of Penny, I literally beg you to further investigate.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Those are not very easily diagnosed ilnesses. One of my dog had enlarged lymph nodes for 3 months . Long time antibiotics nothing helped. Her blood panel /very bad. They also said that it may be lymphoma. Had also resistance to each kind of antibiotics eventhough beforehand she had not used much. On the 4 th month it started to decrease, on the 6 months all gone. There are sooooo many reasons for enlarged lymph nodes. Pls also consult the breeder if there has been any case among the litter puppies.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for such a bad news, sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post the CO pathology report?


----------



## Robbobbin (Oct 3, 2019)

Did they send off a sample of the lymph node fluid? Mine assures me that there are cancer cells in it. But the nodes are not growing which is consistent with cancer. (This ? Was for the reply that said his dog had enlarged lymph nodes). Not sure how to reply to individual messages. I'm new. I hit quick reply but it just. Put it in the thread. I requested the path report from CO and will post when I have it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Robbobbin said:


> Did they send off a sample of the lymph node fluid? Mine assures me that there are cancer cells in it. But the nodes are not growing which is consistent with cancer. (This ? Was for the reply that said his dog had enlarged lymph nodes). Not sure how to reply to individual messages. I'm new. I hit quick reply but it just. Put it in the thread. I requested the path report from CO and will post when I have it.


Hi, when you want to reply to a particular post, hit the "quote" option, there's also a "multiple quote" option. 

Here is a link to the FAQs to help with navigating the Forum-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...min/481874-tips-help-members-using-forum.html


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Despite having lost 3 Goldens in our lifetimes, we have not had one go through chemo. I would agree getting a second opinion on the matter. And frankly, given the talents of the folks here, you have tapped into a wealth of experience: take advantage of that (and you have!). When we talked to our vet in the past (who has Goldens herself), she said that dogs generally respond to chemo better than humans--in other words, they don't necessarily suffer as many side effects as us humans (but keep in mind, we have no direct experience in that). Considering that Penny is a young 2 years old, she has her youth and resiliency working for her. Let's face it, if you do go ahead with the chemo and half-way through you find it isn't working like you'd hoped--you can stop the chemo and take up another option.

We wish you luck with Penny--we and Hero Hoover (a participant in the MAF National Lifetime Cancer Study) hope you have many many more happy years with your pup! Peace.


----------



## bobrossnut (Mar 11, 2018)

Get a second opinion!


----------



## rbsmith240 (Sep 27, 2010)

I went through this exact ordeal with "Buddy" he was diagnosed with Lymphoma and was in stage 3 as it had spread throughout his body including his lymph nodes. He was seen by several doctors...I didn't give up trying to save him. This was 4 years ago...he is still with us and is very healthy. For your discernment I will give you 2 short videos I did during and after. I had nothing to lose and everything to gain.
1st video: 




Buddy is the one going down the steps


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

rbsmith240 said:


> I went through this exact ordeal with "Buddy" he was diagnosed with Lymphoma and was in stage 3 as it had spread throughout his body including his lymph nodes. He was seen by several doctors...I didn't give up trying to save him. This was 4 years ago...he is still with us and is very healthy.


Wow that is an amazing story. There's always hope. Good for you sweet sugarfaced Buddy.


----------



## Jack12 (Nov 14, 2018)

I see another specialist. Also let litter mom know, because there could be issues with the siblings. I wish you all the best. Please keep posted.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't know but my 5 year old golden was diagnosed w a 36 mm anal sac carcinoma..2 months max w/out surgery radiation and chemo...I did not want to do anything invasive so I have given her heavy cbd for 6 wks just to help her feel better even tho I don'tthtink she was in pain..took her in today to see how far it had grown and what to expect and they could not feel it! they were shocked in that 3 wks ago I had them come to the house to put her down...I say try cbd..it can't hurt,,,definitely get second opinion...I got another puppy to ease her loss, now I have three. maybe cbd can help your baby! It might flare up, I just am in shock in that I have cried every day for 6 weeks with anticipatory grief....keep trying!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Val King said:


> I don't know but my 5 year old golden was diagnosed w a 36 mm anal sac carcinoma..2 months max w/out surgery radiation and chemo...I did not want to do anything invasive so I have given her heavy cbd for 6 wks just to help her feel better even tho I don'tthtink she was in pain..took her in today to see how far it had grown and what to expect and they could not feel it! they were shocked in that 3 wks ago I had them come to the house to put her down...I say try cbd..it can't hurt,,,definitely get second opinion...I got another puppy to ease her loss, now I have three. maybe cbd can help your baby! It might flare up, I just am in shock in that I have cried every day for 6 weeks with anticipatory grief....keep trying!!!


Great to hear your girl is doing so well...........

Totally agree about getting a second opinion. If you are close to a Vet Med School, they can be a very good resource. They often have clinical trials for various diseases.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

rbsmith240 said:


> I went through this exact ordeal with "Buddy" he was diagnosed with Lymphoma and was in stage 3 as it had spread throughout his body including his lymph nodes. He was seen by several doctors...I didn't give up trying to save him. This was 4 years ago...he is still with us and is very healthy. For your discernment I will give you 2 short videos I did during and after. I had nothing to lose and everything to gain.
> 1st video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMocpD6DbkI&list=FLdpbDrgLPz4AOOxmJner2YQ&index=16&t=0s
> 
> 2nd video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Efn1oP9-pDw&list=FLdpbDrgLPz4AOOxmJner2YQ&index=14&t=0s
> ...


Be blessed. Same with my Sari ( a purebred street dog ) and it's been 3,5 years she is alive0


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear your girl is doing so well...........
> 
> Totally agree about getting a second opinion. If you are close to a Vet Med School, they can be a very good resource. They often have clinical trials for various diseases.


Dear Everyone,

Lately, esp in US it became very common to label a patient with " cancer " if the symptoms match the illness due to the fact that cancer is widespread in US GRs. However, there are soo many other illnesses which mimic cancer in dogs. And pathology. We wish it was just soo easy to interpret everything including MR, tomo and ultrasound. We are humans. Everyone makes mistakes. It requires a great but a great knowledge & experience & uptodate info to be a good pathologist. Always 2 even 3 pathology is a must especially diagnosed with positive results.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Val King said:


> I don't know but my 5 year old golden was diagnosed w a 36 mm anal sac carcinoma..2 months max w/out surgery radiation and chemo...I did not want to do anything invasive so I have given her heavy cbd for 6 wks just to help her feel better even tho I don'tthtink she was in pain..took her in today to see how far it had grown and what to expect and they could not feel it! they were shocked in that 3 wks ago I had them come to the house to put her down...I say try cbd..it can't hurt,,,definitely get second opinion...I got another puppy to ease her loss, now I have three. maybe cbd can help your baby! It might flare up, I just am in shock in that I have cried every day for 6 weeks with anticipatory grief....keep trying!!!


Dear VK, I hope they will have many more healthy years in your Kingdom of Golden Retrievers. All my best wishes with you !!!!


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear the news. My prayers are with you and your baby.
My boy was 6yrs old when he ended up with a large cancerous tumor in his intestines. After his surgery to remove the tumor, the oncologist said it was a very aggressive cancer and would return within 3-6 months if we did not do chemo. 

We opted to go with the chemo - he had 6 rounds. Basically once a month. 

To be honest - the chemo did not seem to "affect" him at all. He was his normal, happy, excited, joyful self all throughout his chemo.
I also started him on CBD oil right after he finished his normal pain meds after his surgery.
Happy to report 2.5 years later, Bentley is cancer free.
I believe the cbd oil has played a HUGE PART in preventing the cancer from returning. CBD oil helps in many many things - like pain, anxiety, appetite, which all helps while they are sick. But it also fights cancer - and that was the #1 reason i put him on it. To this day, he does not miss a meal without his CBD drops. 

Good luck and stay strong and positive.


----------



## Kenmar (Apr 28, 2018)

I am SO sorry you are going through this?

Our chemo experience:

Our Buddy was diagnosed with lymphoma quite accidentally as well. That is a good sign as once they start showing symptoms it can be too late.

We went through chemo and also half body radiation. He survived 5 years and passed away from something else. I can honestly say the chemo did not phase him and he never missed a meal. I was super stressed about the side effects of half body radiation but he had only one day that he obviously didn’t feel well. It was well worth it for us. 

You will probably see fairly quickly whether it is effective and can decide from there whether to continue. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

My 5 yr old has apocrine adrenal cancer..chose not to torture her with invasive procedures...started cbd...tumor now not palpable...I don't think it cures but reduces inflammation and bought us time with her...she is eating playing very happy! w/o diagnosis I would have no clue...incidental find! Forum not a fan of cbd but you should research it! what's to lose..much to gain!!!


----------



## C Lo (Oct 22, 2019)

My 2 1/2 yr old male golden passed away a month ago from lymphoma. The tumor was in his neck. Our vet said if there was a chance for treatment we should consider it but, in his opinion, the treatment would be short term only to buy us time. In our case, the tumor couldn't be removed and we had to say goodbye to the light of our life. As others have said, be sure what it is and get another opinion if needed. 

I did contact the breeder and she was as heartbroken as we are. No history of lymphoma in her dogs that she knew of.

I feel for you and know how much heartache you are going thru. Do what's best for Penny no matter what. I would have given anything for our little boy to survive, but know in my heart we did what had to be done. He was everything to us and will never be forgotten.


e strong and my prayers are with you...


----------



## Johnaprov (4 mo ago)

Have any of you been offered to treat a dog not with chemo but with previously unknown drugs? The version about cbd is interesting, so thank you very much. But I'm interested in drops, tablets, and injections that don't seem obvious in such an illness. I ask this after reading about dog wormer fenbendazole. It seems strange that a dewormer can also work on a cancerous tumor. Maybe someone has already come across this tool and can tell you more about its effect on the dog's body.


----------

